# bill porters coca cola book.



## bubbas dad (Oct 29, 2006)

does anyone know what the most recent version of this book is and whats the best way to get one? i don't usually collect coke bottles but i would like a good book for reference.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah Me Too.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 29, 2006)

ebay maybe???


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 29, 2006)

i've seen several on ebay, but before i get one i want to find out what is the most recent version.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 29, 2006)

oh well i dont know surely it hasnt changed that much though


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Oct 29, 2006)

I have only seen the first and second editions.The second being the most recent.I looked for a long time to find my copy.They come up for auction on ebay from time to time.I have seen them sell for as little as $17 up to almost $70.I paid $40 for my second edition. There is a copy of the first edition on ebay right now,but i do not know how many updates there are from the first to the second edition.


----------



## kastoo (Oct 31, 2006)

Is this bottle listed?  Value? Found it Sunday...SS Coke scipted CSC at base..scripted Coca Cola on base bottom.  Town is lagrange, GA.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Oct 31, 2006)

It is listed in porters book as generally available,but not always easy to find.Porters book does not list a detailed value on every bottle listed.Instead it gives a general value based on rarity and condition.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 31, 2006)

I had a LaGrange bottle on my watch list that went for 15 bucks. I spent my bucks on a much harder to find bottle in another auction. 

 Now I have to find a LaGrange bottle. Keep me in mind if you find another. 

 Does anyone know if Bill Porter has a web page???


----------



## cc6pack (Oct 31, 2006)

Cap,

 The few folks I've talked to about Bill are of the opinion the he tired of the work involved in keeping the book updated and more or less gave up on it.


----------



## kastoo (Oct 31, 2006)

ok then what is the general value?


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Oct 31, 2006)

I am a little confused by the system used to value a bottle in porters book.You first grade the bottle by condition,each grade is given a range of points.You take the points or number of the grade (the lowest range is 0.0-0.5,the highest being 5.0,which is for a perfectly mint bottle)then multiply the color (10 for aqua,15 for amber)then multiply again according to how rare the bottle is( 0 for a common bottle, 1.5 -2.0 for a scarce 3.0 for scarce+, 4-5 for rare,and 6 for rare+)With all that said,i have seen aqua ss cokes sell for under $10 on ebay,and i have seen  some unknown cokes go for about $1000.There is no set price when it comes to ebay.capsoda said he seen one sell for 15 bucks on ebay.


----------



## kastoo (Nov 1, 2006)

here's a CSC


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Nov 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/COCA-COLA-1915-MULLENS-W-VA-rare-coke-bottle-NICE_W0QQitemZ260045641933QQihZ016QQcategoryZ13603QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
 This bottle is a good example of how broad the spectrum is when it comes to the value of "rare" cokes.I saw this exact same bottle sell in early spring for about $50.It is listed as rare in porters book.


----------



## grime5 (Nov 3, 2006)

my name is in the book and i cant tell all of what he is talking about sometimes. later greg


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 4, 2006)

i would really like to have one of the perters books but i cant find one on ebay i dont know what to search for really is the problem i think anyone got a link to one ?


----------



## BARQS19 (Nov 14, 2006)

Boy I haven't been on in a while. As for Porter's book, the second edition contains only 1 or two unknown bottles that were recently found. Hell it didn't even include the two I found so no, nothing much has changed. As for these things going for $40 on ebay, I've seen it and I think it's stupid. All you have to do is call the man up or email him, you can get this information from anyone on here that has the book, and he'll sell you one for $12 I believe. Now it does take him forever for some reason to send it to you which is ridiculous but I got mine pretty fast because I called him twice asking where it was. Now I'm not sure but I think he moved from the location that is in the book but I think I've got it written down in mine. If you do a search under Porter here on the forum you may find the conversation that we had about this some time ago. I believe I mentioned the information on how to go about getting one of the books. Here I found it, check out this old discussion.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_28950/mpage_1/key_porter/tm.htm#28950
 Robert
 BARQS19


----------



## muddyfingers (Nov 18, 2006)

A good reference book for rarity of bottles in Ga. is Georgia Early Embossed Crown Top Soda Bottles. It lists all known Ga. bottles by city. It shows full color photos and states bottling companies. It was written by Carl Barnett and Ken Nease who are both well known collectors.

 kastoo as for your G.S.C.(George S. Cobb) bottle it is worth about $20 and seems to be common from what I know. But to a local Lagrange collector it may go for a little more.


----------



## kastoo (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks

 Man all this Time I thought it was CSC but your post made me look closer and by golly it it isn't GSC...so tell me about this guy..who was he and where did he live?


----------



## muddyfingers (Nov 19, 2006)

Im still workin on things about the Cobb soda works, as I figure more out I will let you know.
  I can let you know there are only 3 known colors aqua, clear, and lt. blue. Shoulder script cokes from your area are worth a little more than the base script. But thats only good for what you or someone else is willing to pay.
                                                                                 Willy


----------

